

Google CEO Larry Page: 1M$ Houses in Silicon Valley Should Only Cost $50K - rock57
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-ceo-larry-page-houses-should-only-cost-50000-2014-11

======
carlosdp
"There isn't a further explanation, so we're not exactly sure what he means."

So why assume what he means, exactly?

------
applecore
This makes no sense.

------
Zigurd
He must be just back from the Pittsburgh office, where $50k can buy you two
houses.

